# Post Your Bee Pics Here



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

LOL, wut you doin', Hooman?


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

BumblingBeek said:


> LOL, wut you doin', Hooman?


my bees speak with an english accent. lol. Much more dignified


----------



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

kaizen said:


> my bees speak with an english accent. lol. Much more dignified


hahahaha, mine are just goofs!


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

So...? What'cha lookin' at?


----------



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

Tim KS said:


> So...? What'cha lookin' at?
> View attachment 49881


Adorable!


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

She's workin'!!


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

I got a good pic of a frame in all stages the other day.






cool if you can zoom in on it.


----------



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

ericweller said:


> She's workin'!!
> View attachment 49883


Yes, she is! 😍



ifixoldhouses said:


> I got a good pic of a frame in all stages the other day.
> View attachment 49885
> cool if you can zoom in on it.


I love it! The 1st inspection I ever did, I couldn’t spot open brood or eggs and it freaked me out, thinking the hive was queenless. Then I zoomed in on some pics of frames, and there was a ton of open larvae, I think I was just too distracted by all the activities to see it with the hive open!


----------



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

My bees like to look at me while they’re licking stuff 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Do bees feed on bee balm


----------



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

johno said:


> Do bees feed on bee balm
> View attachment 50073


Nice! They're supposed to love bee balm, but I have several varieties and don't see my bees on them nearly as much as the thyme, oregano, sunflower, and clover...so...?


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Reduced entry after seeing strange 'bees' at the door. Too big too dark. Robbers I think.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Not a honey bee, but a good picture of a bumble bee on one of my roses


----------



## Andhors (Dec 7, 2018)

Love the color of this pollen. A real eye catcher when entering the hive.


----------



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

elmer_fud said:


> Not a honey bee, but a good picture of a bumble bee on one of my roses
> View attachment 50133


I love bumble bees, too! Awesome pic!



Andhors said:


> Love the color of this pollen. A real eye catcher when entering the hive.


I'm sorry, I can't see your pic?



buz said:


> Reduced entry after seeing strange 'bees' at the door. Too big too dark. Robbers I think.


Robbing is scary! If you ever watch YouTube, one of my favorites on there is Frederick Dunn, and he often mentions that he things entrance feeders like that attract robbing behavior. I hope your little colony doesn't get robbed!


----------



## BumblingBeek (May 28, 2019)

Actual photographic evidence that my Caucasians are angels:


----------

